# Warenkorb ohne Datenbank



## Nexxus (25. Dez 2006)

Hallo , ich würde gerne einen Warenkorb implementieren aber ohne Datenbeank und textdatei.

Wie , kann man das im Speicher des Application Servers oder des Webcontainers Realisieren?

Bzw. wie würdest du es Implementieren.

Ich würde mich über vorschläge sehr freuen.


Vielen lieben Dank


----------



## bronks (25. Dez 2006)

Nexxus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Bzw. wie würdest du es Implementieren ...


So wie es hier gezeigt wird: http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-12-1999/jw-12-ssj-jspmvc.html


----------



## Nexxus (26. Dez 2006)

Vielen Dank !

Ich verneige mich...


----------

